# Real: 110 milioni per Suarez



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2014)

Sportmediaset riprende una notizia da Caughtoffside, Perez vuole Suarez e sono disposti ad offrire ai Reds 110 milioni per avere il giocatore dell' Uruguay. Il giocatore guadagna 10 milioni di sterline all'anno fino al 2018. Il che vuol dire che il Real, oltre a dover pagare il Liverpool tanto, dovrebbe anche proporre un contratto ancora più ricco. Prima però, i blancos devono liberare un posto davanti e Benzema ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2015.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2014)

Benzema è da prendere al volo, se cediamo Balotelli.
Altri giocatori internazionali, in grado di sostituire Mario a parte Dzeko forse, non ne vedo. Il problema è che ne il francese ne il bosniaco verranno senza Champions.


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldo Suarez Bale

Mutande croccanti


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

Pistolero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ronaldo Suarez Bale


Se vabbè.


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vabbè.



Ci pensa Florentino


----------



## Graxx (21 Aprile 2014)

che giocatore il pistolero...anche se forse al real servirebbe più una punta centrale..suarez non lo è...


----------



## Graxx (21 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Benzema è da prendere al volo, se cediamo Balotelli.
> Altri giocatori internazionali, in grado di sostituire Mario a parte Dzeko forse, non ne vedo. *Il problema è che ne il francese ne il bosniaco verranno senza Champions*.



Il problema non è la mancata qualificazione alla cl...ci può stare un anno su dieci senza cl...il problema è che ormai non siamo più un top club...e dzeko e benzema vanno solo in top club..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

io direi che è ora di finirla con questi prezzi
Già 20 anni fa erano alte, ora i giocatori costano 10 volte di più


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2014)

TEmpo fa avevo letto di una clausola molto più alta, se vincono la Premier per me riusciranno ancora a trattenerlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2014)

Al momento è inferiore solo a CR7, viste le difficoltà di Lionel. Un giocatore atomico!!!


----------



## Doctore (21 Aprile 2014)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la mancata qualificazione alla cl...ci può stare un anno su dieci senza cl...il problema è che ormai non siamo più un top club...e dzeko e benzema vanno solo in top club..


Quoto.
Piuttosto vanno all everton...cosa ci vengono a fare al milan...campionato pietoso,stipendi bassi e tifo poco civile.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

Suarez resterà a Liverpool per un pò, la piazza lo ama, probabilmente vinceranno il campionato, sono giovani, l'anno prossimo faranno la Champions e han grandi possibilità di aprire un ciclo vincente, cosa deve andare via a fare? Considerando poi che ad oggi gioca nel campionato più bello del mondo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2014)

Giocatore fortissimo, ma non vale quella cifra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Suarez resterà a Liverpool per un pò, la piazza lo ama, probabilmente vinceranno il campionato, sono giovani, l'anno prossimo faranno la Champions e han grandi possibilità di aprire un ciclo vincente, cosa deve andare via a fare? Considerando poi che ad oggi gioca nel campionato più bello del mondo?



Esatto...Suarez sembrava veramente sicuro di partire l'estate scorsa e poi guarda come è andata a finire...stagione pazzesca


----------



## Heaven (21 Aprile 2014)

Si vabbe.. apparte che non riuscirebbero a far coesistere ronaldo bale e suarez


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Si vabbe.. apparte che non riuscirebbero a far coesistere ronaldo bale e suarez



Infatti, non lo vedo affatto bene un acquisto del genere, fossi nel Real farei un investimento in mediana o dietro. Li butterei su un Vidal un pacco di soldi cosi, piuttosto.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldo Suarez Bale.

Cioé dai, illegalissimi


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Aprile 2014)

Luisito in Liga ne mette 40 facili.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2014)

Sarebbe il giocatore che dovrebbe prendere il Barcellona vendendo Messi


----------



## O Animal (22 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il giocatore che dovrebbe prendere il Barcellona vendendo Messi



Il problema è che il giorno in cui venderanno Messi per 250 milioni ogni presidente con cui si sederanno per una trattativa farà un x2 sul prezzo iniziale... Perciò Suarez costerebbe 220 milioni...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Aprile 2014)

Ci rendiamo conto che con la stessa cifra in Italia ci fai quasi un'intera squadra da almeno EL?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Aprile 2014)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che con la stessa cifra in Italia ci fai quasi un'intera squadra da almeno EL?



Dovresti farlo notare ai tuoi colleghi di tifo che vengono qui a puntualizzare su quanto sia avvincente e competitiva la Serie A a dominio bianconero.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2014)

beh dai...come fa il real a spendere 100 milioni ogni stagione per un solo giocatore?? da dove tiranno fuori tutti sti soldi? e il fair play finanziario dove sta?


----------



## Principe (22 Aprile 2014)

Se messi vale 250 , Suarez non lo vendo per meno di 150 .


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh dai...come fa il real a spendere 100 milioni ogni stagione per un solo giocatore?? da dove tiranno fuori tutti sti soldi? e il fair play finanziario dove sta?



Va be ma che fatturato monstre hanno ?


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Va be ma che fatturato monstre hanno ?



quello si ma non penso che hanno un fatturato così alto da potere spendere così tanto..soprattutto con i debiti che hanno con le banche... che poi l'europa intera deve aiutare perché sono in difficoltà...


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> quello si ma non penso che hanno un fatturato così alto da potere spendere così tanto..soprattutto con i debiti che hanno con le banche... che poi l'europa intera deve aiutare perché sono in difficoltà...



Il Real fa un qualcosa come 300 mln annui di fatturato. Mi pare che prima di loro ci sia solo lo United.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il Real fa un qualcosa come 300 mln annui di fatturato. Mi pare che prima di loro ci sia solo lo United.



si ma ha anche milioni di debiti con le banche...circa 541 milioni se non sbaglio... se ha un fatturato così alto perché così tanti debiti? io cerco solo di capire..


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si ma ha anche milioni di debiti con le banche...circa 541 milioni se non sbaglio... se ha un fatturato così alto perché così tanti debiti? io cerco solo di capire..



In Spagna hanno un sistema un pò strano, si possono richiedere questi prestiti che comunque sia mi pare vengano subito ripianati.
Ci sono queste banche che stanziano dei soldi per il mercato.

Ad esempio, per l'acquisto di Kakà e Ronaldo nella stessa estate spesero circa quasi 150 mln. Chiesero sto prestito alle banche ma il tutto venne ripianato con il vario merchandising in tutto il mondo.

Non dico che sia un sistema giusto, ma piano piano i conti sono obbligati a metterli a posto, almeno con le banche!


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Aprile 2014)

Senza contare che il bilancio e il fair play finanziario si slegano da questa vicenda dato che il bilancio del Real è sempre in attivo e per il fair play finanziario l'indebitamento non deve essere superiore al fatturato che da quanto ho letto ora, è di addirittura di 450 mln di euro.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> In Spagna hanno un sistema un pò strano, si possono richiedere questi prestiti che comunque sia mi pare vengano subito ripianati.
> Ci sono queste banche che stanziano dei soldi per il mercato.
> 
> Ad esempio, per l'acquisto di Kakà e Ronaldo nella stessa estate spesero circa quasi 150 mln. Chiesero sto prestito alle banche ma il tutto venne ripianato con il vario merchandising in tutto il mondo.
> ...




ok capito..grazie! ma mi sembra ingiusto perché le banche non hanno una lira...e siamo noi, cioè l europa a dover aiutare le banche spagnole... o sbaglio??


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ok capito..grazie! ma mi sembra ingiusto perché le banche non hanno una lira...e siamo noi, cioè l europa a dover aiutare le banche spagnole... o sbaglio??



A livello politico non so come funzioni, ho letto un attimo in giro e ho letto che comunque Florentino non ha ancora ripianato tutti i debiti con le banche. Penso che comunque non sia una cosa che possano fare sempre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Aprile 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Si vabbe.. apparte che non riuscirebbero a far coesistere ronaldo bale e suarez



per me coesisterebbero alla grande..mettilo li al posto di benzema sarebbe un attacco non perfetto, di più..


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Evviva il Fair Play Finanziario!


----------



## Heaven (23 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me coesisterebbero alla grande..mettilo li al posto di benzema sarebbe un attacco non perfetto, di più..



Nessuno dei 3 riuscirebbe a rendere al 100% insieme, sono giocatori su cui incentrare tutto il gioco..non è come su fifa


Comunque per quanto ne so il fair play non dice che non si possono spendere queste cifre, se il real ha un fatturato che glielo permette possiamo solo rosicare


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Evviva il Fair Play Finanziario!



Il Fair Play finanziario prevede che le squadre non possano spendere più del fatturato che hanno.
Il Real, avendo 450 mln di fatturato, può spendere tutti i soldi che vuole.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Aprile 2014)

che giocatore!!!per lui si che farei pazzie...balo piu 3/4 di rosa per suarez lo farei subito


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2014)

Bale-Suarez-Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Evviva il Fair Play Finanziario!



Farebbero più bella figura ad abolire questa buffonata. Almeno non verrebbero punite le squadre più piccole.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Farebbero più bella figura ad abolire questa buffonata. Almeno non verrebbero punite le squadre più piccole.




A dire il vero non stanno infrangendo niente.


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il Fair Play finanziario prevede che le squadre non possano spendere più del fatturato che hanno.
> Il Real, avendo 450 mln di fatturato, può spendere tutti i soldi che vuole.



Beh non è proprio cosi, le spese non possono superare i ricavi, questo significa che a quei soldi del fatturato devi comunque togliere ingaggi ed ogni tipo di spesa di gestione, ergo i soldi che rimangono non sono proprio cosi tanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2014)

Poi sento alcuni juventini dire: vendiamo Pogba e compriamo Suarez. Sì, come se la Juve ad un tavolo di trattative non si ritrovasse contro i petrodollari arabi o russi contro i quali può più o meno come un coniglio davanti ad una tigre.


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non è proprio cosi, le spese non possono superare i ricavi, questo significa che a quei soldi del fatturato devi comunque togliere ingaggi ed ogni tipo di spesa di gestione, ergo i soldi che rimangono non sono proprio cosi tanti.


Bisogna leggere i bilanci del real e vedere cosa dice il loro conto economico , a me risulta che il real non abbia deficit di gestione .


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bisogna leggere i bilanci del real e vedere cosa dice il loro conto economico , a me risulta che il real non abbia deficit di gestione .



Quindi stai dicendo che il Real ogni anno può spendere 400 mln sul mercato? Ok.


----------

